# 'flykly' electric motorbikes



## ecb366 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey guys...just registered. A long time reader...this is my first post (well, second, you can go check out my intro post in the hello's section).

I'm from Brooklyn and have been seeing a bunch of these flykly electric bikes around...I checked the website (flykly.com) and they look pretty cool--they say you don't need a license, registration or insurance to ride, which is obviously a plus.

Anyone seen or heard about these? Any thoughts?


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

This would probably work well in cities since it only has a 40 mile range between recharge. Would only work in cities with good bike lanes, like mine. Still the cost seems pretty darn high... I mean wouldnt a used gas bike work better for cheaper? All said, I wouldnt be interested. I think its a novelty mostly.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

ecb366 said:


> Hey guys...just registered. A long time reader...this is my first post (well, second, you can go check out my intro post in the hello's section).
> 
> I'm from Brooklyn and have been seeing a bunch of these flykly electric bikes around...I checked the website (flykly.com) and they look pretty cool--they say you don't need a license, registration or insurance to ride, which is obviously a plus.
> 
> Anyone seen or heard about these? Any thoughts?


 I'd like to have one in case the power went out nationwide.


----------

